# Coding / Compliance Specialist - Pensacola, FL



## KEMMER40 (Oct 4, 2012)

Title: SHMG (Sacred Heart Medical Group) Coding/ Compliance Specialist
Summary: The SHMG Coding / Compliance Specialist performs internal coding, auditing and reporting of provider performance.

Responsibilities:
• Audits specified number of records per provider as defined in the system coding audit plan 
• Prepares and distributes audit results/reports for the system coding compliance program to the provider as well as to Corporate Compliance
• Identifies trends and educational opportunities for providers and staff
• Prepares and presents educational programs related to coding to providers and staff
• Assists with other audits as requested 

Education & Experience:
• Associate's degree preferred 
• Two years of experience in physician coding, billing and reimbursement required 
• High School or Equivalent required 

Licenses & Certifications: Certified Coding Specialist - Physician (CCS-P) or Certified Professional Coder (CPC) required.

How to Apply: If you are interested in joining the Sacred Heart Health System Team, please apply by completing an online application at http://www.sacred-heart.org/careers/go/. 

NOT a remote position.  

Please do NOT reply to this e-mail but apply through the link listed above.


----------

